# Fisher 8' Foot Plow $1,000.00



## Chev2004HD (Jul 19, 2017)

For sale Fisher 8' plow from my
2004 Chevy Silverado 2500HD.
Plow is in Framingham, Massachusetts.

I just purchased the PU I don't have room for a plow. Plow truck was a customer of my mechanics.






















































































$1000.00


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Just plow and controller or is your mechanic removing the plow mounts and wiring from the truck as well?


----------



## Chev2004HD (Jul 19, 2017)

Oh sorry I forgot to mention that my mechanic will be removing the plow mounts and wiring..


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Do you or your mechanic have a machine to load it into bed of a truck?


----------



## JOHN MCG (Aug 7, 2017)

Do you still have the plow? If so please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Chev2004HD (Jul 19, 2017)

SOLD


----------

